# Quick slant load question



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I would think toward the front of the trailer because that's what we did when we moved my horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I say front.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Hmm. My gut was saying back, so the weight was over the axle. But never having hauled a slant, I dont know. Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Since it is a gooseneck, I would like the weight closer to the front so the weight sits on the rear axle of the pickup. 

I could be wrong...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

With my bumper pull I always put only one horse OR the heaviest horse in the middle slant compartment because that's what's over the axle of the trailer. So, following that logic, I'd say to put it over the axle for the most balanced handling of the trailer or the road.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You always want to load as much weight over the trailer axles as possible so that's where you should put your horse.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got my first slant load last yr. The owner's manual recommends putting them over the axle, in mine that's the back stall.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I guess that makes more sense now that you guys mention it...
when I was driving forklift and loading trucks and it wasn't a full load, I would divide it up and load the front of the trailer over the drive axles of the truck and the back over the trailer axles.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Darrin said:


> You always want to load as much weight over the trailer axles as possible so that's where you should put your horse.


Well put. You Dont want to have to much weight behind the axles but over them is great. 
I have a 4 horse and load them in the middle two if im hauling 2. Because it is right over the axles.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

it doesnt matter, just load the horse. the way goosenecks distribute loads. It just doesnt matter. You have two axels and a gooseneck, Either way the load is gonna be divied up about the same.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> it doesnt matter, just load the horse. the way goosenecks distribute loads. It just doesnt matter. You have two axels and a gooseneck, Either way the load is gonna be divied up about the same.


I was thinking the same thing--that's why I said in the front because the way a gooseneck distributes weight I don't think it would totally matter with just one horse. 

If it was a bumper pull that's a different story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Even with a gooseneck you want your weight over the axles. Yes they do distribute the weight better but even so, the less weight on your pickup the less wear and tear it will get. Not a big deal per haul but when you add it up over thousands of miles it helps longevity.


----------

